# Chucks and the options



## braveheart (5 Aug 2007)

Hi every one, new bloke needs help. Being in my more mature years I needed to find a hobby and have been lucky to have a lathe given to me. As a consequence I have spent some hours delving into the black arts, and can see the need for a chuck. Therefore I would appreciate any advice with regard to purchasing a chuck.


----------



## NeilO (5 Aug 2007)

Welcome to the Forum , Braveheart..

I would suggest one of the following chucks, but i know doubt will open a can of worms with this offering. :shock: 

Supernova 2 ( own one myself) several optional jaw configurations, 
one handed operation, heavy well made chuck (but nothing to compare with, just my thoughts).

Axminster`s Precision scroll chuck, again, lots of optional jaw configs, but also has the ability to take axminsters own , teknatool S/nova, and a third brand? But, that name has slipped off my noggin for the moment..

but i have no doubt someone with more experience with such matters will be along shortly, and put you And me right,,,


----------



## PowerTool (5 Aug 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum  

Good advice from Neil - only thing I would add is what lathe have you got ? (we like pictures.. :wink: ) and do you know what thread size the headstock is ? (Also,how big is your budget ? :lol: )

I have the Axminster Clubman K10 (which I'm very happy with),but think the Axminster Woodturning Chuck Package is about the best value on the market.

Andrew


----------



## Newbie_Neil (5 Aug 2007)

Hi Braveheart

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## CHJ (5 Aug 2007)

Indication of your lathe type as mentioned would help in recommendations.

I would say it is a choice between the Super Nova and the Axminster package as linked by Andrew.

The Axminster chuck is very hard to better, over time you may well spend as much again on additional jaws but as in most things you get what you pay for and for some items such as the Cole Jaws they are better made than the nova versions, although needing a little more care in assembling due to tighter tolerances.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Aug 2007)

Hello Braveheart and welcome  
Can't really help with your question being a realtive newbie myself,but i have the SN2,which i am really pleased with.It does what i need at the moment.
Paul.J.


----------



## braveheart (7 Aug 2007)

:? Thanks to everyone for the welcome. As well as the input from yourselves I have been told that a chuck from a firm called Rutland is a good buy and at a fair price, not sure yet of the price. As I am new to this turning lark could this be a reasonable investment for a novice.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Aug 2007)

Yes Rutlands had their sale on recently and the chuck was a good price.Worth checking it out.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (7 Aug 2007)

*braveheart*, what spindle nose thread does your lathe have?

Make sure any chuck you buy has the correct adaptor insert to suit it, the Rutlands chuck comes with two sizes, 3/4"x16tpi & 1"x8tpi, others usually only come with whichever thread size you require.

Some of the more expensive models may have a bigger range of adaptor inserts available, and these usually go up to 1-1/2" . 
This is only of significance if you are likely to want to change your machine sometime in the future and transfer the chuck to the new machine.


----------



## santiniuk (7 Aug 2007)

Hi braveheart,

I purchased the Rutlands Precision Scroll Chuck Kit In the last sale.

Quite a saving over the normal price.

Unfortunately my skill level is very low at the moment. I know enough to be dangerous !

But the chuck feels well made, gets a good hold and includes a screw to allow it to be used as a screw chuck. (limited however)

Also it includes an adapter to allow it to be used on the two common thread types.

Quite pleased with the purchase.

Cheers

Shaun


----------



## TEP (8 Aug 2007)

Hi Braveheart.

One big thing that you should bear in mind when shopping for a chuck is the availability of different sized jaw sets. You only need to buy them when and if needed, but some of the cheaper chucks don't have a great selection.


----------



## lurker (14 Aug 2007)

I very rarely look into the woodturning forum, but have decided to finally get a chuck for my lathe. I've been looking for quite a while.

There are a lot of chucks out there that seem very very similar if not the same.
Axminster/ charnwood /craft supplies/rutland etc; am I imagining this?

I note the recommendation for the Ax package and normally thats where I'd go.
edit: can't "see" a package on Ax web site - has it ended? 

However I have to pass the tool post place in Didcot and thought I could save the carriage by collecting. He has the "versa chuck" which looks similar to all the others. Also he sells the Super Nova which seems to be what most people favour.

Any advice?


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2007)

lurker":1j2hz373 said:


> I note the recommendation for the Ax package and normally thats where I'd go.
> edit: can't "see" a package on Ax web site - has it ended?



http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axmi ... 363274.htm


----------



## lurker (15 Aug 2007)

Chas,

Thanks 

Again this looks much the same as all the others although I agree its a good package.


----------



## jpt (15 Aug 2007)

HI

Just a word of warning on that chuck package.

I was looking at it a couple of months ago and talked to Axminsters tech support. They made it very clear that it was not the same as their super precision chuck http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axmi ... -29973.htm which is made in their own production factory in the UK

The one in the package is made in China to the same design but not to the same specification, hence the cheap price in comparison to the UK made one.

If you are thinking of buying one I would suggest a call to tech support first. From what they said it is made in the same factory as the Perform range of tools so should still be a good buy for the money just dont expect it to be quite as good as the precision chuck..

john


----------



## greggy (19 Aug 2007)

hi guys, on the subject of chucks, a reliable source of mine tells me, as teknatool has now gone over to record power (which wiil be made in china in future ). robert sorby will be producing an equevalent one soon. and no i am nothing to do with sorby. just letting you guys know.


----------



## Russell (19 Aug 2007)

Sorby chuck is on sale soon details in new catalogue. the rep is coming to see me tomorrow with the new catalogue so i will have more information then.


----------



## Russell (25 Aug 2007)

The new Sorby Chuck is called the Patriot chuck it has been developed by Robert Sorby and manufactured in the UK. It will be about £140.00 for chuck, screw chuck and lathe fitting. There is a wide range of overlapping jaws sizes available. The jaw look like they will be compatible with nova and Bonham chucks. I haven't seen one yet just pictures and the new catalogue. I am waiting for a sample and I will give a full review as soon as I can but it looks good.


----------



## Paul.J (25 Aug 2007)

Will look forward to it Russel  
Paul.J.


----------



## chipchaser (1 Sep 2007)

Hello all,

I recently purchased a FOX FX4000 which looks very like the "Rutlands" chuck for £68.83 inc VAT and delivery from Poolewood. 

http://www.poolewood.co.uk/acatalog/Fox_Chucks.html

They both look very similar to a well known make but my Fox was made in China. The scroll pinions and jaws feel slightly loose fitting compared to other chucks but it grips well and when I checked the run out with a dial gauge it was comparable to that of the Jet supplied faceplate. I am very happy with it for the price and the compact size suits the Jet 1014 to which it is fitted. 

I also have a VersaChuck from the Toolpost fitted to my Poolewood lathe. This chuck is very substantial, i.e. heavy! It is ok on a big lathe. 
The VersaChuck comes with three sets of Mounting Jaws to accept Teknatool, Axminster and OneWay accessory jaws. The standard accessory jaws that came with mine were not quite correctly machined but the error was relatively small so I didn't bother to have them replaced. I think it is reasonably priced at £110.60 exc VAT and delivery and the accessory jaws seem reasonably priced relative to their competitors.

The mechanisms of both these chucks are capable of crushing the workpiece if over tightened. The critical factor in holding the work securely is more likely to be how accurately you turn the dovetail which the jaws grip.

In passing why are wood turning chucks so relatively expensive? Compare with the metal turning chucks available from someone like Chronos, see:

http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Chro ... ks_61.html

I know the woodturning chucks have accessory jaw mountings but I don't think having some grooves and threaded holes machined in the jaws makes the chuck cost twice or more as much. A spare set of jaws for an engineers chuck typically costs less than £25. Must be what the market will stand.

Graham


----------



## CHJ (1 Sep 2007)

chipchaser":omeq9dea said:


> http://www.poolewood.co.uk/acatalog/Fox_Chucks.html
> 
> http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Chronos_Catalogue_Lathe_Chucks_61.html



You got caught by the spamulator filter Graham it will leave you alone after a few posts.

I think the pricing is down to volume sales, certainly the higher priced ones from Axminster are made on their own CNC machines and production volumes must be considerably lower than the far east ones marketed by Chronos etc.


----------



## DaveL (1 Sep 2007)

Hi Graham,

Welcome to the forum.

Chas is right, once you have a couple more posts you will not hit the spam trap.


----------



## Russell (1 Sep 2007)

I have 2 FX4000 chucks one of them has more than 1mm of wobble the other already has broken teeth on the gears inside. With the cheap Chinese made chucks you can be lucky and get a good one but the quality is not as good as the originals.


----------

